# 2,500-year-old city found in Mexico



## j d worthington (Jan 26, 2007)

Olmec-influenced city found in Mexico - Yahoo! News



> MEXICO CITY - A 2,500-year-old city influenced by the Olmecs, often referred to as the "mother culture" of Mesoamerica, has been discovered hundreds of miles away from the Olmecs' Gulf coast territory, archaeologists said.
> 
> The remains of Zazacatla are providing insight into the early arrival of advanced civilizations in central Mexico, while also providing lessons about the risks to ruins posed by modern development that now cover much of the ancient city.
> 
> ...


 
The story is again through AP, it's by Mark Stevenson, titled "Olmec-influenced city found in Mexico", and datelined Thurs., Jan. 25, 2007.


----------



## Talysia (Jan 26, 2007)

We like to think that the world is getting smaller, but with discoveries like this it just goes to prove that there are still things left to find.  It makes me wonder how many other settlements of any culture are waiting to be rediscovered after so many years.


----------



## PTeppic (Jan 27, 2007)

Without enforcing an archaeological survey (as a minimum) and potentially digs, by law, at every site before any building work (including road-laying), who knows what we may miss. (And even that would have likely missed this one as it was a totally unknown site.)


----------



## The Ace (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, how much of Tenoztitlan is left these days after the construction of Mexico City ?


----------

